

"Operation Payback" attacks to go on until "we stop being angry"  - steveklabnik
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/09/operation-payback-attacks-continue-until-we-stop-being-angry.ars

======
pseudonym
If only there were a way to get them to do something worthwhile. I'm sure if
you went to these copyright pushers a couple years ago and said "Yes, you'll
be able to get legislation that allows you to kick people off the internet for
downloading movies. The only cost is your website will be down for a day or
two in October 2010.", they would have signed up in a heartbeat.

